# Ditch Filling



## DGilbert (Jun 12, 2019)

Another question although I don't know if this is the right forum category, but it is about implement usage. I have a problem with ditches, about 12" wide and about 12-18" deep and about 30' long in a drainage area between fields. I think they were formed by rushing water into the drainage area as they show up in a couple of spots. These present a problem when mowing with a bush hog. I've tried to find a sickle bar mower but haven't had much luck yet.

Anyway, can I use a rear grader blade to smooth out and fill in these ditches? I think I can offset the blade enough and use the 3 pt to lower it into the area, but I don't want to damage the grader blade in the process. The 60" blade was bought from a Mahindra dealer and will be pulled by a Mahindra 2638. 

I don't have the skill to use the front loader and just get frustrated because I can't really see what I'm doing. Any other ideas?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd be careful not to get the tractor wheels sliding into the ditch causing a tip / roll over, and what are you going to grade into the ditch? Are you backfilling it, or are you thinking of making a wide less abrupt swale out of it?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

First loosen the soil that will be the fill. Next swing the blade to allow the tractor to push the pile in reverse to fill the holes. 

If the ground is rock solid, you may need a harrow or a ripper to work it loose first.


----------



## DGilbert (Jun 12, 2019)

Primarily, I just want to smooth it out so it's less of a hazard while mowing. The grass grows high enough that I don't often know exactly where the ditch edge is. I tried backing up the brush hog, but it drops off at the edge and isn't effective at that point.

I think I'm more afraid of getting the tractor stuck in the ditch as it is now and would need a neighbor to come pull me out, unless there's a AAA for amateur equipment operators. Even with the 4 wheel drive, I can see it being hard to get out of should I drop a wheel. I hadn't given much thought to a tip over.


----------

